# First Garden Post



## LEAP YR. BABY (Apr 2, 2009)

Thought I would share my garden progress.


----------



## westexas (Oct 14, 2006)

nice post


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Looking great!


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice garden! I especially like your soaker hoses. I am implementing a better watering system. I think it is going to be a combination of soaker hoses and a drip type system. Proper hand watering takes way too much time.

Tate


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice work.

How do you know how long to run your soaker hoses?


----------



## LEAP YR. BABY (Apr 2, 2009)

wish2fish said:


> Nice work.
> 
> How do you know how long to run your soaker hoses?


Thanks. Soaker time is really trial and error. The past week we have watered for about an hour once per week. Now, it's looking like 2 hours per week.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

that is one CLEAN garden!

I use soaker hoses and hand watering.......but I work close to home...so I can go by and turn the hose on for an hour and leave.......and come back and turn it off.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice garden...you're going to have enough squash to feed your county!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Great work amigo!


----------



## Hawk (Jul 10, 2004)

:walkingsmThat is a good looking garden can't wait to get some of veggies. Maybe while yall are fishing I can walk on over and get some lol.
See ya soon
Hawk


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks great. My garden is in trial mode this year. It is my first at this house and I was a little late getting it in. I planted 4-6 and everything seems to be growing really slow. I think I made my garden on an old dumping site, because it is full of rocks and concrete. I only live about 3/4 of a mile from the beach maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice garden! I buried my soaker hoses about 2" deep along the rows to minimize any evaporation.... It's a raised bed and run them about 20 min/day. Right now, things are busting wide open with the warm days, cool nights, and three weekends worth of Miracle Grow tomato food.

By the way, I love the view you have across the street. That is awesome....Flat nothingness.

SR!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice!!!


----------

